# My Sarah was put to sleep...



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,

You all know I have Jax, my little man. I also had a black lab, she lived with my parents in Pennsylvania. Today she had to be put to sleep. She had cancer and the growth the vet said was just fluid, ruptured and he realized that it was cancer. They could've done surgery, but he would've only gave her another 2-3 months, and not quality living. I was unable to say goodbye to her, since I'm here, but my dad was with her. He said she went peacefully. She was almost 9, would've been on January 22nd. She was the sweetest little girl in the world and I loved her so very much. I couldn't wait for her to meet Jax at Christmas, but unfortunatly that can't happen now. She was my first dog, I got her when I was 15 and loved her every single day of her life. She stayed with my parents while I was in school, and I just couldn't bring her here with me, b/c of the housing situation as well as not wanting to pull her from my parents and her buddy, my dad's lab, Bailey. Not to mention my nephews who loved her dearly, and she did them too. I just needed to tell someone, and I figured you guys would be good to tell. My boss let me take a break and go to the beach with Jax. I will miss her every day. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

Here's my beautiful baby girl.



























I'm glad I have Jax though, hopefully he can help me through this...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a pretty girl. Bonnie's first friend was a black lab. So sorry for your loss. RIP Sarah.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. She was sure a pretty girl. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers during this hard time. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. I'm so glad that you have such wonderful memories of your Sarah......Peace to you.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Aw! So sorry! :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry :smcry: :smcry: She had such a cute face :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:grouphug: :smcry: I'm so sorry!!!! Sarah had such a sweet expression!!! It sounds like you and your family had 9 great years with Sarah!!! You will be in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
I'm sorry for you and your families loss.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

She was beautiful! :wub: I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Sarah was a beautiful lab. :grouphug:


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

So sorry for your loss--she was beautiful. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh I'm sooo sorry to hear about this! *hugs you* I will keep you in my thoughts today


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: I am so sorry for your loss..Sarah was beautiful :grouphug:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss. I had a couple of black labs growing up as well, and remember how loving those big things could be...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so very sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry for your loss :grouphug: :grouphug: My daughter has a black lab/retriever mix.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your lose. Sarah reminds me of our black lab, Nellie. Remember that Sarah will be waiting for you at The Bridge. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so so sorry! the pictures show Sarah is a beautiful girl indeed!... Her face is just soooo sweeet! I hope you find comfort in that she went peacefully. I have been there with my Missy and she too was so relaxed which she usually wasn't at the vets. But I think she was ready and welcomed going on ahead on that journey. I have complete faith I will see Missy again one day just as you will your precious Sarah.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: :smcry: I'm so sorry. I know how it feels to lose a sweet baby. I know your memories will always be with you. She has the kindest little face.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What a beautiful girl she was. I know all the memories with her will help you through this. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so very sorry for your loss of beautiful Sarah.

[attachment=28169:bridge_w..._wording.jpg]


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

She was a beautiful girl! I'm so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :smcry:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry. The pictures are beautiful.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry. She looks like a lovely girl. Very sweet. Again, I am so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug: Sarah had such a sweet, expressive face. I'm sure she was very happy with you and your loved ones. Eros sends you kisses.

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Just think of the fun Sarah is having now, without pain of any kind.

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Sarah had such a sweet expression - what a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry, Mandy.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

:smcry: I am sooo sorry. She is beautiful. :innocent:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss...Sarah was so beautiful.. :grouphug: :smcry: : :smcry:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear this :grouphug: . My first dog was a black lab also , labs are the sweetest . Sarah


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: So sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. She looks so sweet in the photos.
[attachment=28212:shebasrainbow.gif]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Mandy, I am so sorry to hear about your baby-girl, Sarah. She was a beautiful girl, with really sweet eyes. Big hugs coming your way. :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your responses.

She will definitely be missed. She was just the sweetest little girl ever. :innocent: 

I am just trying to take comfort in knowing she left peacefully and is no longer in pain. Just wish I could've said goodbye. She knows she was loved by everyone who met her, she sure was a special little angel. :smcry:


----------



## BILLIE (Mar 26, 2007)

:grouphug: 
She is a beautiful dog!
I am sorry for your loss.
Your in my prayers.
Love, billie & Tink


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

What a beautiful girl. I am so very sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

